# Northern Virginia game needs players



## bartleby42 (Jan 24, 2010)

We're looking for 2-3 more players.  We lost two players recently to WoW, and would like to continue gaming.

We're interested in 4th ed and other systems. We meet at 10pm on Saturdays, though we are willing to work with you.

This is a mature game, you must be able to provide your own transportation, come drama free and be able to convince us you aren't 16.

Send me a message or just post in this thread.


----------



## twizelby (Feb 12, 2010)

*hey dude*

My buddy left for College in CO and I too lost my other 2 friends to WoW. So e mail me kdg125@gmail.com. I am a casual player so I don't dress up or get into charecter. I am a bit of a Noob though because it has been so long. I just have an intense craving to play again.


----------

